# My weekend at SSGB - pictures



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

Will probably have to do this in a few posts as soo many of them but here are some of my pics from the weekend!

*Amour G*






























*Avanti Amorous Archie*


















*Balloon*




































*Carousel*






(looking at himself on tv! lol)


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

*Challon Z*


















*Billy Mexico*
























*Legrande*












So cool he could sleep!










































*Landpirol*






*Crusador*


----------



## irishdraught (7 February 2011)

Do you have any of Power Blade??


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

*Warrior*






























*Billy Congo*






*Typhoon S*












*Necker Platiere*






*Randi* - seriously belying his 27 years of age!






Weeeeeeeeeeeeee






*Chateau de Brion Quainton*












*El Thuder*












*Valencio*


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

I do but not great - some super ones on Image Point photogs site.


----------



## eventrider23 (7 February 2011)

*Weston Justice*


















*Flammengold*






*Stormhill Mink and progeny*


















*Orchard Glasnost*












*Wie Atlantico* - gelding but WOW






























Hope you like them all - tonnes to see!


----------



## Maesfen (7 February 2011)

Jane, thank you for those, some wonderful stallions there.

Great to see Stormhill Mink again; I remember him locally as a 3 yr old, lovely to see he's lived up to his promise.

I could eat both Warrior and Legrande (only literally I might add or Shirley and Lynn might have something to say about that!)  Legrande has really matured this year into something special.

I'm holding the bowl out for more pics please.


----------



## BBH (8 February 2011)

Warrior and Legrande are just stunning.

The Billy Stud seems to be going from strength to strength aswell with some lovely offspring.

Will put it on my calender for next year.


----------



## SmilingMadly (8 February 2011)

Legrande has developed into a totally different horse to the one I met I 18months ago!  He's strengthened loads and his trot (which has always been fabulous) has developed into something else!!!  I adore him and have ear marked him to use on one particular special lady of mine.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (8 February 2011)

Legrande looks fantastic not seen him before, the Billy stud stallion also looks really smart, was their black stallion there saw him in horse and hound and he looked a really smart horse


----------



## Ilovefoals (8 February 2011)

Love Legrande and Amour G! x


----------



## eventrider23 (8 February 2011)

Billy Congo was definitely there showing off his super jump!


----------



## Whizz105 (8 February 2011)

They are great! If I had gone I would of wanted to see Franklyn Sugar, Amour G and Legrande so it's good to see some decent photos of them (still would have preferred to see them myself but hay ho!)

Do you have any of Frank? He looks like a promising horse!


----------



## SillySausage (8 February 2011)

Legrande and Amour G are rather delicious!

Nice to see Stormhill Mink, I have his brother


----------



## eventrider23 (8 February 2011)

Sorry I don't have any of Frank as was filming him for him owner but Image Point has tonnes on their site.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (8 February 2011)

Wow, Balloon, seriously special!


----------



## eventrider23 (8 February 2011)

Balloon is going to be a busy boy this year - he was breathtaking!


----------



## shirleyno2 (8 February 2011)

Well done eventrider!!
Er any of Fred? Or Don VHP in stressage mode!?
That by the way is seriosly nice bunch of stallions!


----------



## pigsmight:) (8 February 2011)

Brilliant pictures!, Legrande is just gorgeous I really hope to breed a foal from my mare and have a big tick next to him for 2013 lol forward planning


----------



## eventrider23 (8 February 2011)

Uhhmmmm slight reason for my lack of Fred and Don VHP pics is that a certain owner...not naming names....made me video them.....simply cannot video AND photograph at same time lol!  Only got two hands and both were shaking from my back! LOL.  At least you got some of Gent and Am and then the pro pics and I think you should be able to get stills off of video.


----------



## Smee (8 February 2011)

eventrider23 said:



			Sorry I don't have any of Frank as was filming him for him owner but Image Point has tonnes on their site.
		
Click to expand...

Great pics - thanks for posting. Sounds like you had an enjoyable & busy time!

Think this is the link to the pics by Image Point too 
http://www.everybodysmile.biz/cgi-bin/public.cgi

Oh boo, can't get the link to work now - sorry was just trying to help by creating a shortcut & failed...

Try via the home page: http://www.imagepointevents.co.uk/index.php


----------



## eventrider23 (9 February 2011)

Go to Image Point site - click View & Purchase pics - then scroll down to SSGB Addington - then you can also scroll to view individual stallions.


----------



## stroppy (9 February 2011)

LeGrande and Amour G are my favs but Randi's playfulness is a joy to see too!!


----------



## christine48 (9 February 2011)

Thanks for that, some lovely stallions. I love  the look of Legrande, Balloon and the Billy stallions.


----------



## dingle12 (9 February 2011)

Thank you photos are fab and really nice to see Randi  still cheeky as ever  ive not seen him for a few years but he was sush a laugh on the yard.


----------



## Dottyfordylan (10 February 2011)

Legrande!! Simply stunning!


----------



## aimeetb (10 February 2011)

Another vote for Legrande - he is special!!!

Also beautiful - Ballon and Stormhill - very nice!

xx


----------



## loopylucifer (10 February 2011)

Wicked pics.
Love the Randi ones. was good to see him looking so well and youthful for his age!!
And the Ballon and the Billy horses were all lovely would have a job picking my favourite.


----------

